# Whatever happened to SPCC?



## Honkey Cat (Aug 6, 2021)

I miss this lil nigga like you wouldn't believe





This shit blew my mind. [Edit: youtube-dl is not working on this link please send help]

Does anyone have the clip of him getting Wardawg to rap over his beats?
Edit: thanks @Jewthulhu
This is surreal. 9:50 onwards is amazing.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Suggest more clips and I'll add them under the spoilers here.


Spoiler: RETARDS RISE UP


















Spoiler: B S C M
















Spoiler: Late period SPCC streams


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Aug 6, 2021)

God bless all followers of the Church of Raoul Cheetoh.

ETA: I particularly enjoyed his Stream.me battle against our Dear Leader. Poor @Null never did get money for them monitors.


----------



## FujiWuji (Aug 6, 2021)

I remember near the end of the stream.me days he was getting annoyed because people were calling the same numbers as him and exposing his shenanigans. Getting involved with ralphs/metokurs group brought a lot of fun-ruiners. Eventually, he did a new stream on youtube to test some new software or equipment. That's the last time he did anything. I think he talked about youtube censoring him and cracking down on prank content which made it hard for him to do anything. I bet he's active somewhere else, though. In fact, he might be LongmontPotionCastle. (Link, link) If not, well, he makes similar stuff if you want to give it a listen.

I think most of his stuff can be found here: archive / bitchute


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Aug 6, 2021)

> [Edit: youtube-dl is not working on this link please send help]


Gotchu covered man:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here's SPCC's boppin' outro too while I'm at it:


----------



## Honkey Cat (Aug 6, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Gotchu covered man:
> View attachment 2418788
> 
> Here's SPCC's boppin' outro too while I'm at it:


Thanks brother. I'm retarded,


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 6, 2021)

Full archives exist. There's a playlist on YouTube as well as an archive site. I've been re-listening to the streams in my spare time for fun.
Here's a timestamped link to the Wardawg call. https://youtu.be/yEEygSH9dmY?t=1738
This is one of my personal favorite calls


----------



## King Ethanol Liver Ralph (Aug 6, 2021)

Does anyone have a link to his last stream? It's available on the archive site, but there is no download link for it. It's the only full copy I could find.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 6, 2021)

I miss him so much. We love you SPCC.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Aug 6, 2021)

Lord Archibald Everdean said:


> Does anyone have a link to his last stream? It's available on the archive site, but there is no download link for it. It's the only full copy I could find.


I can do one better. Here's the final stream on the archive site and the last stream he did after that. It's not as good, mainly due to most places being closed due to COVID and not wanting to take any shit.













*Edit: I think in that last stream he also mentions that Big Red is now big dead. Big F


----------



## King Ethanol Liver Ralph (Aug 6, 2021)

Jewthulhu said:


> I can do one better. Here's the final stream on the archive site and the last stream he did after that. It's not as good, mainly due to most places being closed due to COVID and not wanting to take any shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I have a complete personal archive now. Hopefully the good Pastor can return someday, but we are living in trying times.
F to Big Red.


----------



## Honkey Cat (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm a newfag but doesn't Kiwi Farms have a video archive? I recall seeing one for PPP and Metokur, and for the zoosadist leaks. Can we preserve the streams here?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Aug 6, 2021)

Honkey Cat said:


> I'm a newfag but doesn't Kiwi Farms have a video archive? I recall seeing one for PPP and Metokur, and for the zoosadist leaks. Can we preserve the streams here?


Yeah, the archive is here:
https://kiwifarms.net/archive/

Null's the only one who can add to it, I think. He's mentioned having plenty of disk space for archiving before, but on the other hand most of the stuff archived is lolcow-specific rather than archiving for the sake of archiving, so I dunno if he'd be interested.

ETA:


Lord Archibald Everdean said:


> Does anyone have a link to his last stream? It's available on the archive site, but there is no download link for it. It's the only full copy I could find.


For whatever reason there isn't a Download button for that one, but it's still pulling the data from the same place that all of the other streams are and the direct URL to it (from the web source) is here:


https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...Poverty+Call+Center+1_29_20+(128kbit_AAC).m4a

So right-click 'Save Link As...' or pull it with wget, etc.


----------



## waffle (Sep 8, 2021)

Man I was looking around to see if spcc did. Anything new and just found this thread instead . Hope the homie  comes back, that guy was amazing and odysee will probably let him live scream no problem.


----------



## MNEMONIA (Oct 25, 2021)

Do you have the one where he tells a teacher he's addicted to appletinis

EDIT:


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Feb 9, 2022)

To my understanding Ralph's gay drama with zoom is what got stream.me shut down because zoom ended up doxxing the owners to own Ralph. 
I will never forgive Ralph for indirectly fucking over SPCC, 2018 was a really rough year for me and those streams kept me sane 

SPCC if you are reading this, please come back, the people need you, I will personally dedicate myself to helping you get a setup where people can't ruin the fun


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Feb 9, 2022)

Come back bro, I found your 75mg nicotine patch.


----------



## Retink (Feb 9, 2022)

Chimplord1997 said:


> To my understanding Ralph's gay drama with zoom is what got stream.me shut down because zoom ended up doxxing the owners to own Ralph.
> I will never forgive Ralph for indirectly fucking over SPCC, 2018 was a really rough year for me and those streams kept me sane
> 
> SPCC if you are reading this, please come back, the people need you, I will personally dedicate myself to helping you get a setup where people can't ruin the fun


I thought someone also mentioned one of Ralph's co-hosts doxxed SPCC which made him quit, but that might have just been a rumor. Now Ralph is best friends with Zoom because it can help him own Gator.


----------



## waffle (Feb 22, 2022)

I was hoping that 2/22/22 would herald the return of the Internet Freak. Things are back open enough that some calls would probably be viable.


----------



## The Sh (Mar 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> I thought someone also mentioned one of Ralph's co-hosts doxxed SPCC which made him quit, but that might have just been a rumor. Now Ralph is best friends with Zoom because it can help him own Gator.


Yeah it was allegedly Flamenco.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Mar 31, 2022)

LPC's Wikipedia mentions he switched to skype in 2008. Listenting to the 2018 album back to back with SPCC, LPC has a southern tinge to his accent that SPCC doesn't really have but their demeanor is basically the same. According to SPCC when he was asked by chat and one or two occasions I can remember some people he calls ask him if he's LPC, he's mentioned that he knows who LPC is and is basically ripping him off.

Whe he plays old archived prank calls, it's not just his own voice but several of his co-workers at the call center also doing calls. So, who knows?

It could have been a tech upgrade, Ihere's a clip from the recently released LPC 19.







The Sh said:


> Yeah it was allegedly Flamenco.


I've never heard SPCC mention anything about it and haven't heard of it before. Based on the archives, SPCC was on Stream.Me well before Ralph moved over. He'd been doing it for several (lost to time) months before people started archiving him.

This is LPC: 
Nothing else is known about him.

Based on LPC 19, I don't think they're the same person. Unless he was using a different recording process. What makes it harder is the constant voice modulation and the fact that SPCC was live and LPC was pre-recorded. No SPCC calls or numbers are featured on LPC albums, but then again anyone whose maintained their underground anonymity for this long has more discipline than narcissism. I dunno, who knows?

EDIT: "For the 30th anniversary of LPC in 2018, he wants to do something “big.” “I think I have a little more time I can get away with it." https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/americas-underground-prank-call-king-speaks-196561/


----------



## Honkey Cat (Aug 6, 2021)

I miss this lil nigga like you wouldn't believe





This shit blew my mind. [Edit: youtube-dl is not working on this link please send help]

Does anyone have the clip of him getting Wardawg to rap over his beats?
Edit: thanks @Jewthulhu
This is surreal. 9:50 onwards is amazing.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Suggest more clips and I'll add them under the spoilers here.


Spoiler: RETARDS RISE UP


















Spoiler: B S C M
















Spoiler: Late period SPCC streams


----------



## Monokuma (Aug 1, 2022)

If it was Fagmenco who got SPCC killed I will never forgive him.

SPCC always seemed very cautious about being doxed, so if people were "onto him" so to speak, that really sucks. Why can't people just let us have fun? I hope he's still out there tweakin' all week.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 1, 2022)

Monokuma said:


> If it was Fagmenco who got SPCC killed I will never forgive him.
> 
> SPCC always seemed very cautious about being doxed, so if people were "onto him" so to speak, that really sucks. Why can't people just let us have fun? I hope he's still out there tweakin' all week.


exactly, i remember how much the peope here gave me shit for saying it in flam's thread. now we know flam's a pedo.


----------



## Mister Uno (Sep 13, 2022)

Me and my homie miss yeah SPCC. Reference you quite often and always wish you where back.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Sep 14, 2022)

Now more than ever is the time for the Bi-Curious Bois and The Internet Freak himself to stand and tweak in solidarity with the retards.


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Nov 7, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Now more than ever is the time for the Bi-Curious Bois and The Internet Freak himself to stand and tweak in solidarity with the retards.


 We need the Greek freak tweekin all week


----------

